
Show HN: Plopdown Video (Demo) - spaceribs
https://plopdown.video
======
1cvmask
When will it be available?

~~~
spaceribs
I'm trying to get a basic editor working, but my hope is that i'll have
something within in next 30 days. The video scanning and track injection seems
to be working alright, now it's just making the process of creating tracks
less laborious

